# 29825 & 23700 denied



## coders_rock! (May 26, 2011)

29823[LT] - PAID
29826[LT] - PAID
29825[LT] - DENIED 
23700[LT] - DENIED

Can someone help w/determining if 29825 can be reported?


----------



## nyyankees (May 26, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> 29823[LT] - PAID
> 29826[LT] - PAID
> 29825[LT] - DENIED
> 23700[LT] - DENIED
> ...



You'll lose the 23700 (Manipulation) as this is always included with any surgical procedure. I did not really see 29823. The debridement (bursa + fibrosis) would bundle with the 29826 as a bursectomy is part of a decompression 29826. The capsular release could be captured with either 29825 or 29823. Since you have 29823 already reimbursed you'll have a very difficult time getting 29825 paid as well. Hope this helps..


----------



## coders_rock! (May 27, 2011)

nyyankees said:


> You'll lose the 23700 (Manipulation) as this is always included with any surgical procedure. I did not really see 29823. The debridement (bursa + fibrosis) would bundle with the 29826 as a bursectomy is part of a decompression 29826. The capsular release could be captured with either 29825 or 29823. Since you have 29823 already reimbursed you'll have a very difficult time getting 29825 paid as well. Hope this helps..



So "We had audible lysis of adhesions" cannot count as 29825?


----------



## nyyankees (May 31, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> So "We had audible lysis of adhesions" cannot count as 29825?



still don't see the debridement of it...am I missing something?


----------



## coders_rock! (Jun 1, 2011)

nyyankees said:


> still don't see the debridement of it...am I missing something?



Maybe this is where they were able to be paid for the debridement

"we performed extensive debridement of very inflamed bursa and fibrosis. This was quite extensive into the lateral gutter."

Not too sure, I didn't code this report.


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 2, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> Maybe this is where they were able to be paid for the debridement
> 
> "we performed extensive debridement of very inflamed bursa and fibrosis. This was quite extensive into the lateral gutter."
> 
> Not too sure, I didn't code this report.



Usually an extensive debridement will capture multiple soft tissues but the bursectomy is inclusive in 29826 as would the fibrosis (same compartment). I still only see 29826 and 29823 as the 29823 would capture the capsular release


----------

